# General > Sport >  Your Thurso Community Sport Hub Needs You!

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Your Thurso Community Sport Hub Needs You!*

[IMG]//sport.caithness.org/image_cache/na674_tn.jpg[/IMG]
The Thurso CSH consists of member clubs, local groups, HLH services, Caithness and Thurso Community Councillors and Caithness Sports Council among others.    We all want the Hub to continue the great work and projects it is involved in within the Thurso community and are seeking help from individuals who have some spare time and could commit to being active members of the CSH committee.   [Read Full Article]

----------

